# WTB tune pipe to fit ported husqvarna 55 or 61 rancher



## sweidish445

Have a closed port husky 55 I ported. It's been on the back burner for awhile, but im compelled to put a chamber on this one. Also have a husky 61 rancher pre 1983, fuggly project saw. Needs replacement ignition coil(s) and would love to go tune pipe with it instead possibly. Have a few programs for building pipes, but wondering if any chaps here have one to spare so I'm not starting from scratch.. 

Any builder input on which direction I should take these saws is welcome for discussion. The cp55 is ported for work, nothing crazy. The 61''s beauty is strictly on the inside. Great case, jug, and carb, but the plastics are pretty beat! I keep all my saws very clean, but have visions of this one being a dirty old rat rod.


----------



## Huskybill

My thoughts are to use a pipe/ chamber from a small dirtbike engine close to the same cc’s from a kids motocross bike. And modify it for the saw port. Don’t touch the chamber part just modify the pipe itself. The kx’s do come in 50 & 60 cc’s. Do you have a dirtbike junk yard nearby?
There’s one in canton,ct “strictly dirt” it’s called if you want a used pipe to play with. Tell him huskybill sent you.


----------

